# Immature Women



## trinsdad (Jul 7, 2003)

Immature women cause alot of problems

Immature women feel a need to make men suffer when they are the ones with the issues

Immature women only want "good looking or wealthy" men talking to them in bars.  

Immature women expect you to know the difference at all times.

Immature women expect you to understand their "inner emotional needs and complexities"

Immature women want a nice guy.......as a friend.

Immature women fall for those corny pickup lines to try and get a man with alot cash.  So all men figure why not give it a shot.

Immature women create insigifigant problems and then punish a man for not knowing which was the one that was important "this time"

Immature women always exclude themselves "I never do that" when you use goup narratives....one the other hand they like to say "Not ALL Women" when you use singular narratives.

Immature women dont express their true feelings.....if you want to just screw say so because we are certainly tired of trying to figure out "WHAT THE HELL IS IT TODAY??!!"





All in all...WE LOVE YOU GALS


----------



## Jodi (Jul 7, 2003)

> Immature women want a nice guy.......as a friend.


It depends of what level of nice guy.  I broke a relationship over a month ago because he was too nice.  But it was pathetic.  Can't think for himself without asking my opinion.  Never had ideas of his own.  Smothered me to the point I couldn't breath.  I don't want someone starting off a relationship by making me his entire world.  I talked to him about it and he continued to the point I coulnd't take it anymore.  I want a nice guy but a guy with some fucking balls and opinion of their own would be nice. 

Oh and we are still friends


----------



## ZECH (Jul 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I want a nice guy but a guy with some fucking balls and opinion of their own would be nice.


We all know what you really mean!!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 
> I want a nice guy but a guy with some fucking balls and opinion of their own would be nice.




Well Jodi, you are in luck, I will be in NH on Thursday and my balls were made for fukking.  

Just playin.  I am looking forward to seeing your state, I haven't been there since I was like 13 so it should be fun.  I will get drunk and let you know.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 7, 2003)

OMG!!!   

Have fun here in NH.  Its beautiful!


----------



## PB&J (Jul 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I
> 
> Oh and we are still friends



Oh yes the ever happy "friend" word women use...


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by trinsdad *_
> 
> 
> Immature women cause alot of problems
> ...



and immature men cant come up with their own thread names


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> It depends of what level of nice guy.  I broke a relationship over a month ago because he was too nice.  But it was pathetic.  Can't think for himself without asking my opinion.  Never had ideas of his own.  Smothered me to the point I couldn't breath.  I don't want someone starting off a relationship by making me his entire world.  I talked to him about it and he continued to the point I coulnd't take it anymore.  I want a nice guy but a guy with some fucking balls and opinion of their own would be nice.
> 
> Oh and we are still friends



 sounds familiar....i let my BALLESS friend go a couple of weeks ago...who wants a man with no balls?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by PB&J *_
> Oh yes the ever happy "friend" word women use...


whats wrong with fuck buddies....isnt it ultimately what everone wants  a little lovin


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> whats wrong with fuck buddies....isnt it ultimately what everone wants  a little lovin



Not a damn thing wrong with that!!!


----------



## PB&J (Jul 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> whats wrong with fuck buddies....isnt it ultimately what everone wants  a little lovin



she said friend not fuck buddy! Whenever I made the friend list I never got the good stuff.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 8, 2003)

No, fuck buddies is not my thing!  Thats what they make toys with batteries for and you don't have to worry about hurting its feelings when your through with it.


----------



## PB&J (Jul 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> No, fuck buddies is not my thing!  Thats what they make toys with batteries for and you don't have to worry about hurting its feelings when your through with it.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 8, 2003)

fuck buddies dont get hurt thats why they are called buddies. the two must agree that no feelings are involved.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> fuck buddies dont get hurt thats why they are called buddies. the two must agree that no feelings are involved.



 ... * giggle * ...  ... we have buddies like that ...  ... eh Buff?


----------



## sawheet (Jul 9, 2003)

Once again, all sawheet wants is to get LAID, and he is not afraid to say so.


----------



## DaDaMan1010 (Jul 9, 2003)

WOW


----------



## Mudge (Jul 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Can't think for himself without asking my opinion.



I dont think I'd call that nice, per sé. I can think for myself, but I often ask anothers opinion, just to get to know how they think etc and so on. Its like philosophy, I love it.

There was a thread here once before on the "nice guy" syndrome, I think it was MMA if anyone would want to search it. Nice does not mean being totally spinless etc, although I guess passive could be akin to nice since a passive person is not a dick - but a nice person does not have to have absolutely no opinion on anything either.


----------

